# Dog and bee stings! Need advice!



## TigerGalLE (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey everyone. About 30 minutes ago I saw my dog vomit out in the yard. He had just eaten about 2 hours before so it was mostly just his dinner. Then he laid down on his side and wouldn't get up. I went up to him and could see some obvious swelling on his right lip. I looked in his mouth and could see where it looked like he was stung by a bee.  Well he still refused to get up and my husband had to carry him into the house. We set him down once inside and he walked all wobbly over to the couch. We put him on the couch and he has been asleep ever since. He will wake up when I call his name but then he quickly returns to sleep. His breathing is normal and the swelling isn't getting worse. 

I gave him benadryl immediately after I noticed the swelling. I just don't understand why he is lethargic and wobbly. Is that normal after a bee sting?  (He was lethargic before I gave the benadryl). 

I'll closely monitor his breathing and the swelling. If it gets worse I'll take him to the E-vet.  

Any ideas or similar experiences?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2009)

Just about every dog I`ve ever had, got stung sometimes, usually in the mouth, when they snapped at one and caught it. None ever had the effects that your dog is showin`. I, personally, would take it to my vet...


----------



## TigerGalLE (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok so he just got up and drank some water. He was walking fine and seems okay... After he drank he got back up on the couch and is going back to sleep. Lip still swollen but not getting worse. Maybe it just stunned him.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2009)

awww poor thing, it's good you gave him benadryl, the sting probably just made him sick.  If the sting hasn't swollen anymore, he should be ok, just keep an eye on him and just make sure he's comfortable.


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 2, 2009)

It is rare that a bee sting would have such an affect on a full grown dog. Are you sure it was a bee and not some sort of spider, small snake, or scorpion? The best thing to do is to take your dog to the vet to be evaluated... although he may have a swollen lip, the sickened state could be something totally seperate. But if I had to bet, he was bitten by a spider.


----------



## hog trappa (Aug 11, 2009)

whatever u do dont listen 2 ghill4 i do no that  and the pic is to funny poor thing bbut i love when that bee gets that butt then all  they do is want 2 point  and not chase love it


----------

